# Is my pay correct?



## Tiger97 (Mar 24, 2021)

I think the last time pay grades were changed was 2018. Pay grade 30 is the lowest pay grade, right? And that would be starting at $15 now since the increase. I'm pay grade 35 but still making $15, is that correct or am I missing something? Can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 24, 2021)

There is no paygrade 30 anymore. Everyone below TL is paygrade 35, starting at $15. TLs are paygrade 45, starting at $19.


----------



## Tiger97 (Mar 24, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> There is no paygrade 30 anymore. Everyone below TL is paygrade 35, starting at $15. TLs are paygrade 45, starting at $19.


Ok then it makes sense, I didn't realize they did away with pay grade 30. Thank you. Personally I think its a little weird that all TM's are payed the same regardless of positions.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 24, 2021)

All tm's get 15.00 now.


----------

